# Good god!



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

-2 degrees when I got to the truck from my tree stand tonight. Anyone else go out in this ****?


----------



## backpacker (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll be honest, no. But I did look outside this morning and turn up the heat  
The question is, was it worth it? 
Tomorrow the answer will be yes though.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

I went out and missed a good 3 point.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I went out after ducks in +8* temps. Walked through water and rolled in the snow.
P.S. Saw a nice 3-point with a swollen neck looking for love.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Didn't hunt in it, but I was out in it working all dang gum day. I am still trying to thaw out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When I stepped out of the truck this morning it was -6.

Was in a tree for the better part of five hours. :shock:

It was *C C C CCCCOLD!!!!*


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish I would have been hunting. I was working in my shed which I haven't gotten heated yet, this cold weather came way earlier than I expected. Try holding onto a metal wood plane for a few hours. Kinda gets dangerous using saws when you can't feel your hands!!


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I wish I would have been hunting. I was working in my shed which I haven't gotten heated yet, this cold weather came way earlier than I expected. Try holding onto a metal wood plane for a few hours. Kinda gets dangerous using saws when you can't feel your hands!!


Well at least if you do have an accident you wont feel it and it is already on ice so you can hopefully save it. -)O(-

No really I am with you about being out hunting! I too work out in an unheated garage except I do metal work. The good thing is I wear all the protective gear for welding so I am sure I stay a bit warmer than you. I would always rather be hunting!


----------

